# Teaching Herself Tricks



## HarperGirl (Mar 15, 2010)

This is a silly little brag, but Harper's become a neat freak. We had friends over for dinner and the man just was staring at her. He then asked, "Did that dog really just pick up her toys and put them in that bin?" Why yes, our girl has decided that they should be away and does it on her own. Not something I taught her, but, hey, loving it nonetheless!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Haha, awesome! I wish she'd hang out with Frag more; he always has at least 3 toys strune about every room; sometimes gutted and squeakless. :shrug:

I've been wanting to teach him to do that, but haven't had time because we're working on so much other stuff.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

None of my dogs do that! Not even close!


----------



## DakotaBean311 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hahaha that's adorable {:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

That is so cute! My dogs only take toys OUT of the toy box!


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> That is so cute! My dogs only take toys OUT of the toy box!


Yep, mine, too. Especially if he's seen me just finish putting them all back in there. Then it becomes his mission to unload the entire box and strew them about the house again.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

We have a large wicker container that Hondo keeps all of his toys in. Sometimes he'll put one back as he is getting another out. But mostly, he just takes them out and leaves them all of over the house for me to pick up. I was thinking it was a guy thing, as the hubby does the same thing.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Lilie said:


> I was thinking it was a guy thing, as the hubby does the same thing.


Haha isn't that the truth LOL


----------

